# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [How-To] Can you get hardware banned?

## ZaneG01

I've got a few accounts and i've always wanted to hack on one, it seems pretty fun but i'm scared of getting hardware banned as i don't know how to bypass a hardware ban. Does anyone know if they actually do hardware bans at all? have you had any trouble using a new account after being banned? thanks

----------


## Vokasi37

Hello, I can say at 1 my account was banned, for 2 everything is fine. There is no interlocking

----------


## KampfMuffin

You can only get HWID banned if you search around in the memory and try out some stuff, then they'll ban your ass off. Have fun dealing with that then

----------


## Kelk22

yeah if you get hwid banned for that. They let you buy a new copy just to ban you again

----------


## zemana

> yeah if you get hwid banned for that. They let you buy a new copy just to ban you again


True. Same story happened to me. But it was pretty easy to get rid of hwid ban just reinstalling windows

----------


## ZaneG01

does it have to be a different copy of windows? or can you just make a new user on windows and reinstall the game on that user

----------


## FiTTeRBoy91

It is quite rare to receive a hardware ban in Overwatch. Most of the time it is reserved for developers tinkering in cheat engine and the like. In my entire career i've only seen two.
I wouldn't worry about this, a new account and you're set

----------


## john2222

> You can only get HWID banned if you search around in the memory and try out some stuff, then they'll ban your ass off. Have fun dealing with that then


got already banned on 2 accounts and im on my main lvl 840 and no ban + my other friends the same so nothing like HWID now the one whos telling u can get HWID ban didnt even get banned they just saw some ppl saying overwatch bans HWID and believed it ...new account and ur ready to go

----------


## BritStar500

I have a few other accounts than my main that I use primarily to mess around with detected hacks and play around in memory, and I have yet to even manage to get one of those accounts banned yet. Seems pretty unlikely that you'll get hwid banned.

----------

